# Black Beans with Cilantro Pesto Rice



## abjcooking (Jun 2, 2005)

Cilantro Pesto
1/3 cup pine nuts, toasted
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
2 large garlic cloves
1 1/2 cups packed fresh basil leaves
1 1/2 cups packed fresh cilantro leaves
1 cup packed fresh parsley leaves
2 T. lime juice
3/4 cup olive oil

Beans and Rice
1 pound dried black beans
1 ham hock
4 cups water
2 cups long grain rice
1/4 cup butter, softened
2 1/2 t. creole seasoning, divided use
1/8 t. cayenne

Beans must be soaked overnight in water 2 inches higher than the beans, or use the quick soak method on package. In a blender, mix cooled pine nuts with remaining pesto ingredients. The following day when ready to prepare, drain beans. In a covered kettle, add 2 inches of cold water to drained beans and ham hack. Simmer beans until tender, about 1 to 1 1/4 hours. Drain beans, discard ham hock and keep beans warm. While beans are simmering, in a large heavy skillet bring 4 cups of water to a boil and stir in rice and 1/2 t. creole seasoning. Cook rice covered over low heat, undisturbed 18-20 minutes or until water is absorbed and rice is tender. Fluff rice with fork and add to beans. Stir in butter, pesto, creole seasoning and cayenne. To make a little spicier add some more cayenne.

This dish looks great in a hollowed out pineapple.


----------



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

This really sounds yummy! 
I especially like your idea for presentation. How pretty that must look!


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 7, 2005)

This looks awesome. I love all of the flavors and the  presentation must be beautiful.


----------

